# SSI auf Apache unter WINNT



## barney (11. Dezember 2001)

hi,

hat von euch villeicht jemand ein tut oder eine
beschreibung wie man SSI am apache unter WINNT
einrichtet? wie folgt mein problem:

was bisher geschah:

in der httpd.conf neu eingetragen (auskommentiert):

AddType text/html .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

<Directory "D:\wwwroot">
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes
AlowOwerride None
Ordallow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

so jetzt gespeichert und den Apache neu gestartet.

was jetzt passiert:

nicht viel, er stellt mir die seite zwar dar aber ohne ssi :-(

mein testscript:
<HTML>
<BODY>
<center><H1>SSI Testseite</H1></center>
Heutiges Datum:
<!--#echo var="DATE_LOCAL"--><br>
</BODY>
</HTML>

hm ??? was kann da nicht stimmen? 
danke für eure hilfe

mfg barney


----------



## lexi (11. Dezember 2001)

AddType text/html .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

<Directory "D:/wwwroot">
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

ein paar fette syntaxfehler.. kannste kein englisch?


----------



## barney (11. Dezember 2001)

huh entschuldigung  
hab den text nicht per copy paste hier herein gepostet
sondern in meiner hektik den text zu fuß geschrieben
(heißt so viel wie eigenhändig)
aber danke für die richtigstellung.
löst aber leider mein problem nicht  

mfg barney


----------



## barney (12. Dezember 2001)

hi,

problem gelöst:

ich hab das include in die falsche zeile gesetzt unter 
LINUX sollte es anders aussehen (ich hab jedenfalls nur
eine beschreibung für LINUX)

unter NINNT(Apache W32) sieht es so aus:
(eigentlich nur mit den kommentaren dazwischen)


> #
> # This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
> #
> <Directory "E:/wwwroot">
> ...



also dann
mfg barney


----------

